# Free hand painting on rhino, Backup please



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Heya All,

It's been a while since I posten (was on holiday) and i've been busy with my rhino the last 3 weeks (didn't get much time to paint). I did a free hand paintjob on it and want comments, backups and grades  Was first time I ever painted free hand.


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

That Rhino looks absolutely awesome.
I don't think I must say anything else.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

shouldn't this be in the Painting section...

But the freehand is good  especially fora first try. Better than mine haha  +rep for a good bit of free hand mate


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Other than maybe addind more detail to the hilt/crosspiece it is awesome work. keep it up and you will e a golden daemon contender.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks good, but this thread shold be in the hobby section.
The guard on the sword looks a little off, but should be ok, especially for your first go. Rep for that.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The actual quality of painting looks mediocre, but the photo probably lets it down a bit.
That aside, it's quite good, certainly awesome enough to put a command squad in; and great for a first try!

The wings are fine, but the sword is a bit flat, maybe you could put some detail on it.


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Ok, thnx all.

I was going to redo the sword soon because I wasn't totally happy with the colors and form of the sword, but I first need the sketches to be right so I don't ruin my icon 

Thnx for all the rep btw 

--

Q


----------

